

Selling .coms for BTC - some1else

I'm offering the following .coms:<p><pre><code>  name - brand
  ============
  achievelet.com - task managment, gamification
  arhif.com - portfolio, bookmarking
  setpush.com - messaging
  kianea.com - abstract, feminine
  tabzip.com - bookmarking
</code></pre>
I will accept only Bitcoins.
======
some1else
<http://achievelet.com>

<http://arhif.com>

<http://setpush.com>

<http://kianea.com>

<http://tabzip.com>

------
heeton
I've also got a domain that I might sell: ThenHe.com

I originally bought it for a blog / status updates about my work and side
projects, but I never got around to using it properly.

I'll accept offers in Bitcoins too.

~~~
some1else
If you point the A record of your domain to 151.236.222.9, you will
automatically get the kind of landing page that show sup on my domains.
There's no signup page, but I can make access for alex@h\ _\_ ton.me manually
and mail you the initial login details.

------
Valid
I'll jump in. I once had a plan to take over the penny auction world, but now
don't have the time or desire. BTC Preferred.

\--

bidafk.com

\--

pennysafe.com

\--

pennyfight.com

pennyfight.info

pennyfight.net

pennyfight.org

\--

pennyfan.com

pennyauctionfanatic.com

\--

thepennyauctionhosting.com

thepennyauctionscript.com

thepennyblog.com

thepennykingdom.com

